
Redemption of a Lost Prodigy - aarghh
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/30/nyregion/redemption-of-a-lost-prodigy.html
======
eric_b
This was really great. Very well written story.

The fact that he was able to re-invent himself so many times is a testament to
human will and adaptability. I'd wager his violin training in some way
prepared him for "what it takes" to change careers, or to excel at a new
endeavor.

~~~
brooklyn_ashey
And wouldn't it be wonderful if those he sought employment with made that very
simple, obvious calculation you just made? The article doesn't go into his
years at the hotel and how he may have tried other things first before
accepting that job- but getting perhaps turned away because of his non
traditional background. I suppose we can look at it as his resilience as his
ultimate triumph, but he seems to have been partially crushed by it. I feel
for him. I do wish and hope that parents of kids who think they want to be pro
musicians read his story correctly. It would probably make him feel good to
rescue a life from what he endured. And I also hope that someone who is in
charge of tech hiring at a company reads this story right, and one day makes
the same calculation you did about a person from a non trad but highly
rigorous educational background.

------
brooklyn_ashey
This is basically what happens to so many of us. And when we leave music,
after studying so many things in great depth, we are treated as uneducated and
illiterate; and so much precious time has been lost. And yet they always write
these nutty, cheesy articles speaking of "gifts" and "mystics" and "prodigies"
like there is some valuable genius that is being squandered. There is no magic
in hours of practice, but that isn't the story anyone likes to hear. They like
magic. Here's the big secret: everyone at conservatory is already a master
player. This is the usual bio of those who can't land an orchestra gig or
another position-- which is 98% of us, and the schools know it and know it is
getting worse-- there are so few jobs, and what jobs there are are passed on
in often unfair ways. (not merit based)Usually those who make it have money or
deep connections through a long legacy. And when we try to have other careers,
we are not embraced for these "magical genius gifts" people love to talk about
in these articles. Everything hesays about classical conservatory is true.
It's a life-consuming bootcamp that robs young people of time, money, and hope
for a career in most cases. It's a pyramid scheme. I agree the Brahms are the
best Sonatas, though.

------
mathattack
Interesting. The kid from _Searching for Bobby Fischer_ reinvented himself in
Tai Chi and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.

------
arsalanb
How do we get past the message that asks us to pay? I think that should be the
default way of posting behind-paywall content to HN. Doesn't make sense to say
"Hey, why don't you pay $12 to check out this post?"

~~~
rhapsodic
_> How do we get past the message that asks us to pay? _

Open the link in a private tab. It works for me. As this is the end of the
month, you've probably used up your monthly allotment of free NYT articles.

